
NYPD revealed Patternizr, an AI-based system to track crimes - markoa
https://www.governing.com/topics/public-justice-safety/gov-new-york-police-nypd-data-artificial-intelligence-patternizr.html
======
zunzun
I am unfamiliar with this project, is the name pronounced "Pattern Izzer" or
"Patter Nizzer"??

